# CPC-A in need of a job



## marygoodsell (Jan 10, 2009)

I am still looking for position in the medical billing or coding field.  I have tried several times with no luck.  If anyone is in need of a dependable, hardworking, trustworthy individual, please reply.  I have included my resume with a cover letter and a recommendation letter from my instructor.


January 9, 2009



To Whom It May Concern:

I feel my computer skills, communications skills, office skills, and coding/billing skills would add value to your team.  I am dependable, trustworthy, detail oriented, organized, precise, and a fast learner.  

I recently earned my Associate in Applied Science Degree in the Medical Information Technology program, majoring in insurance coding with minors in administrative and medical records, at Madisonville Community College.  I was award the Garner Award for Most Outstanding Student in Medical Information Technology and graduated with high distinction.

As a student, I learned medical office procedures, professional image, and communication skills which all are related to an office position.  I am proficient in Microsoft Word, Excel, Access, and PowerPoint.  I am also proficient in document formatting and word processing applications.  I have been trained in telephone etiquette, office manners, and being a team player.

I have 18 months of customer service experience (handling questions, locating items, answering telephone calls, and so onâ€¦) and receiving and receipting payments (cash register).  I have 12 months of clerical/office assistant experience along with my internship as a medical tech student.  While interning at Green River Hospice, I assembled admission packets, ran copies, answered phone calls, filed documents, reorganized the supplies, and handled data entry into the system.  While interning at Trover Health Systems in the billing department, I located batch files, matched batch files, ran copies, and prepared mailings (claims and refund checks that needed to be mailed). 

Furthermore, I feel that being a member of the AAPC organization gives me an extra hand on performing my duties to my fullest potential.

Thank you for your time and consideration.  I hope to have the opportunity to discuss the opening with you in person.

Sincerely,



Mary Goodsell

*Resume:*
Mary Goodsell
214 West Main Cross
Greenville, KY  42345
Cell:  270-820-8799
E-mail:  goodsellm@yahoo.com

Objective
To obtain an entry-level position as a certified professional coder

Qualifications
CPC-A certified

Education
2006-2008; Madisonville Community College      Madisonville, Kentucky
Associate in Applied Science in MIT program
	Major:  Insurance Coding     Minors:  Administration, Medical Records
Courses related to position:
•	Billing and coding courses (3)
•	Transcription course (1)
•	Computer courses (5)
•	Medical Records and Data Management
•	Medical Terminology
•	Medical Office Procedures and software (2)
•	Financial Accounting
•	Business Communication
•	Internship (120 hours) at Trover Health Systems

1992-1995; Muhlenberg North High School     Greenville, Kentucky
Academic Diploma
Major:  Accounting

Relevant Experience
   Internship at Green River Hospice;  data entry in medical records, customer service, processing physicians' orders, assembled admission packets, answered phone, directed calls, and other clerical duties; data entry for medical supplies and ICD-9 codes for terminally ill patients in their medical records

   Internship at Trover Health Systems billing department:  preparing mailings, insurance claims submission, running copies, locating files, preparing refund checks, checked on claim status, following up on denials

Other Experience
•	Flynn LLC;   September 2005 to April 2006
Machine Operator; clothing manufacturing factory
•	Wal-Mart Supercenter; November 2002 to May 2003
Cashier/Sales associate; processing payments, customer service, data entry
•	Flynn LLC; August 1996 to October 1997
Machine Operator; clothing manufacturing factory
•	K-Mart; March 1996 to August 1996
Cashier/Sales Clerk; processing payments, customer service
•	Pizza Hut; September 1995 to March 1996
Waitress/Cashier;   customer service, processing payments, data entry
•	JTPA (Job Training Program Assistance); May 1993 to August 1993, May 1994 to August 1994, May 1995 to August 1995
Secretary/Clerk; customer service, filing, processing payments, data entry

Associations/Affiliations
American Academy of Professional Coders
Pennyrile Regional Chapter

Licenses and Certifications
Medical Unit Coordinator
Medical Receptionist
CPC-A

References Available Upon Request


*Recommendation Letter*

Madisonville Community College
2000 College Drive
Madisonville KY 42431



August 4, 2008



To Whom It May Concern:

I would like to recommend Mary Goodsell to you as a potential employee.  Mary was a strong student with high academic standards and near perfect attendance.   Not only is Mary dedicated to her own personal success, she is dedicated to the success of fellow students.  She spent time assisting others in and out of class.  Mary did an internship for the program and received glowing comments and honors from her internship site.  

Additionally, Mary's peers voted her the Most Outstanding Medical Information student for 2008.  I believe that Mary will be a valuable asset to your organization.  You will be please that you chose to give her an opportunity to prove her vast ability and knowledge.

If you have further question, or if you would like to speak to me more about this incredible student, please contact me at 824-8645.




Respectfully yours,



Savanna Garrity
Medical Information Technology 
Program Coordinator
Madisonville Community College


----------



## compliantcoder (Jan 10, 2009)

Mary,

Have you thought about trying Project Xtern™ through AAPC also Local Chapter meetings can be an excellent networking tool.


----------



## marygoodsell (Jan 10, 2009)

CompliantCoder,

The nearest one to me is in Shelbyville, near Lexington or Louisville, Kentucky which is about a two hour drive from where I live.  With limited income as is and three children at the age of 11 and under, I don't know if it would work out for me.  I have no family support but my husband supports me 100% and I can't leave him to deal with it all.  I have thought about it trendmendously and I'm still debating on it.  Thanks for the suggestion.  If you have any other suggestions, don't hesitate.  I appreciate all of them.


----------

